
Ask HN: Feedback on JavaScript App Generator, NinjaCodeGen (Angular, React, Vue) - chauey
Hello world!<p>Developers’ Ultimate Dream: Kick-start Your App on ANY framework (Angular, React, Vue, Ionic, Electron, Xamarin, .NET …)<p>INTRO
NinjaCodeGen aims to disrupt the software development industry by
1. making it easy to generate apps based on any framework
2. incentivizing app-template creators with profit-sharing
Think of it as a “Software-factory marketplace to kick-start apps”.
VISION
The world’s shared software department to delight developers by making it easy to kick-start apps in multiple frameworks.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;ninjacodegen&#x2F;developers-ultimate-dream-kick-start-your-app-on-any-framework-angular-react-vue-ionic-43325f5e6cf1<p>Any feedback welcome! Thanks! Let&#x27;s go play with some code!
======
mtmail
You'll get a bit more expose if you submit to the
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)
category. Basically replace Ask HN with Show HN in the title and add a URL.

~~~
chauey
oh, add URL, will need to try that instead of text :P

